# Grants for International EMS



## EchoMedical (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

 I just got involved with an organization that has access to many grants to help EMS internationally. I am curious is anyone has contact information for an agency that needs financial support/supplies or training. This can be any any country or city as long as there is need. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## MJG (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi - which kind of countries are you referring to?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi... I am from the country of myselfistan, and I would love some grant cash. I am currently a full time student and part time flight and part time ground paramedic. 

Help a brother out!


----------



## adam c (Jul 18, 2016)

That is a very noble cause!

Would there be any grants towards extra phone data - Ive used all mine on Pokemon go...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 18, 2016)

Shoulda got T mobile


----------



## adam c (Jul 19, 2016)

Its ok, I borrowed a patients phone


----------



## EdstClaire (Jan 25, 2019)

EchoMedical said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got involved with an organization that has access to many grants to help EMS internationally. I am curious is anyone has contact information for an agency that needs financial support/supplies or training. This can be any any country or city as long as there is need. Let me know. Thanks!


Are these grants still available?


----------

